# Another pup if your interested Stephen



## tmg (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/105442595/cockapoo.html

Tasha


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice looking wee thing too, hope he finds a good home soon.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

tmg said:


> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/105442595/cockapoo.html
> 
> Tasha



Thanks Tasha X

I have tried to ring - and have sent them an e-mail.

Fingers Crossed that he has already found a "Forever Home" otherwise we have an ever increasing list of people interested in older Cockapoos.

I have recently been sent details of Manytears' 8 month old Cockapoo boys (Fly and Flint) and hope to be working with them to find new homes as soon as possible. It's such a shame as these two have been available for some time by the sound of it.

Anyone interested in hearing our results then everything will be announced on the CCGB's website....and sent-out on the monthly 'Poo News newsletter.

Only the other day we were over the moon when we heard back from a gentleman who had "looked-after" a Cockapoo, offered to us for rehoming, last weekend and had subsequently decided to give her that Forever Home. The original owner could no longer keep Marley as she had to go back to work and it was a tough call to make to us - but we ticked all the boxes she wanted for a new owner and they live so close that contact can be kept.

I have set-up a data-base of people looking to offer anything from short-term Foster homes through to long-term foster homes and Forever Homes - so anyone interested then details are on the CCGB's website http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoo-adoption--rehoming.html As I have mentioned before - we are not looking to put any Cockapoo offered to us to the first person on the list - nor the first to reply - as finding the right home is essential for all concerned. 
We are non-judgemental and totally confidential so can be contacted in total faith.

Stephen X


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been contacted by the owner and I have asked our standard format of questions - so just waiting for a reply. 

I'll update you once we know more details.

Stephen X


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> I have been contacted by the owner and I have asked our standard format of questions - so just waiting for a reply.
> 
> I'll update you once we know more details.
> 
> Stephen X


Hi Stephen, 

Was just wondering if you had any up-date on the pup?

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Woo - You are on my list X
I now have 4 Cockapoos looking for homes - once I have found more info and checked all is still relevant I may well include you in one of the mails I send out soon.

Stephen X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Woo, you could soon be a cockapoo mummy ... I hope you find your perfect pet soon  worth the wait, as you will love owning a cockapoo xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Woo - You are on my list X
> I now have 4 Cockapoos looking for homes - once I have found more info and checked all is still relevant I may well include you in one of the mails I send out soon.
> 
> Stephen X


Thanks Stephen 

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Woo, you could soon be a cockapoo mummy ... I hope you find your perfect pet soon  worth the wait, as you will love owning a cockapoo xxx


I know JoJo, I so can't wait.

I enquired about a litter today that is due in the middle of May, I asked if the pups parents were DNA tested for PRA and the lady said that they were BVA tested, is that the same thing?

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

No it's not. Bva is just a vet exam on that day. Not a dna test which tells you if the dogs are clear, carriers or affected.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Woo said:


> I know JoJo, I so can't wait.
> 
> I enquired about a litter today that is due in the middle of May, I asked if the pups parents were DNA tested for PRA and the lady said that they were BVA tested, is that the same thing?
> 
> ...


Hi Woo - Basically a BVA (in relation to PRA) is a quick check - only relevant to the time and day the check took place - it would show if there was a sign of PRA or if PRA was present - but it would not show if the dog "carried" or was "affected" by PRA - it is an annual test.

If a DNA test is done (Optigen or Labokiln) and the result is "Clear / Normal" then no offspring will be affected.

if the DNA test result is "carrier" then your puppy / dog will not suffer blindness but should not be bred from (unless to a known "Clear" partner).

In reality - always insist on one parent of ANY Cockapoo puppy being DNA CLEAR - it's a simple thing with a huge consequence to your puppies welfare.

In time - responsible breeders will DNA test ALL their Studs and Bitches and everything will be bred "Clear by Parentage" - that is the plan - it's just getting there takes some education, dedication and Public demand too !

Stephen X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Posted Twice .. JoJo error .. sorry


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Woo said:


> I know JoJo, I so can't wait.
> 
> I enquired about a litter today that is due in the middle of May, I asked if the pups parents were DNA tested for PRA and the lady said that they were BVA tested, is that the same thing?
> 
> ...


Hi Woo, 

No these tests are not the same, loads of information on my blog about health testing if you fancy a read  

Basically a BVA test (as explained above) is a yearly examination of the eye, whereas a DNA test shows the genetic testing for prcd-PRA which in my opinion is needed for all breeding dogs. 

I would not tell you where to buy a puppy from as that has to be your choice, but I would recommend one parent to be DNA tested clear of prcd-PRA. 

I hope this helps  I am sure you will find your perfect puppy soon, and please feel free to contact me if you need any further help regarding your search.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi there where was the litter you enquired about? If both bva tested parents are both carriers the pups could be affected even though the parents didnt actually have pra.Having said that the bva test checks for cateracts which doesnt show up in an optigen test so if you can find a breeder that does both even better xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Agreed Mandy, BVA testing can be clear for prcd-PRA but this could mean the dog tested is Clear or Carrier when DNA tested .. 

Also BVA testing will test for cateracts ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/health-care-feeding/health/


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> Hi there where was the litter you enquired about? If both bva tested parents are both carriers the pups could be affected even though the parents didnt actually have pra.Having said that the bva test checks for cateracts which doesnt show up in an optigen test so if you can find a breeder that does both even better xxx


I agree totally....but if a breeder states "PRA Clear" is usually only means a BVA test has been done.

If a breeder has had a DNA test done and the results are what they expect (or desire) then they would certainly state "DNA Clear".

An honest and open and totally reputable breeder would go for a "DNA" test for PRA - and only have a 'BVA" test done for everything other than PRA.....it's getting a breeder to actually state what and why the tests have been done that should be what counts in the public eye .....to say "BVA Clear for PRA" is not enough - and will not be enough on-going.

With public awareness and public pressure - led by educated and responsible Clubs and organisations - then eventually any breeder thinking about breeding will make sure they do every test...............and with time - more tests may need to be added to that list.

Stephen X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just looked at what time we were all posting last night ... no wonder I struggled getting up this morning ... not feeling very fresh today lol  that will teach me ... need loads more beauty sleep ha ha ha ok I need a miracle actually ...


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> Hi there where was the litter you enquired about? If both bva tested parents are both carriers the pups could be affected even though the parents didnt actually have pra.Having said that the bva test checks for cateracts which doesnt show up in an optigen test so if you can find a breeder that does both even better xxx


Hi Mandy, 

They are being advertised on preloved. The pups are not due till middle of May, I am hoping to get a puppy or an older dog (I don't mind which) but I am not able to get one till June onwards. I enquired with her as her pups won't be ready to leave till June, however, after reading all the replies on here about the BVA not being good enough and it should be a DNA test, I won't be going any further with those pups.

Thanks to everyone for the replies re the eye tests, very helpful and I will be making sure the test they have had done is the DNA one and not just the BVA one.

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Woo said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> They are being advertised on preloved. The pups are not due till middle of May, I am hoping to get a puppy or an older dog (I don't mind which) but I am not able to get one till June onwards. I enquired with her as her pups won't be ready to leave till June, however, after reading all the replies on here about the BVA not being good enough and it should be a DNA test, I won't be going any further with those pups.
> 
> ...



Hi Woo - the only real dilemma then is if you go for an older dog / rehome / rescue - you are even more unlikely to find out about their past health history and that of their parents. I know it sounds like a Catch 22 position - but there are loads of Cockapoos out there with little if any testing in their background so unless a 'Poo came with the relevant records for you to trace ancestry your only option would be to test the dog yourself (DNA , FN , Hip-score etc etc) if you wanted to be sure. All these tests carry a financial cost too - and what if the results didn't come back as favourable as you wanted ? What then ?
As a flip-side - there are lots of older Cockapoos that live long happy healthy lives so it is something you have to consider.

If on your own wish-list the health testing is high - then I'd personally restrict your search to breeders (or dogs offered) that have the relevant tests done and the right results to satisfy You - as it's going to be Your dog.

As I mentioned on another thread - there are breeders who do the tests (to varying degrees) - and as time and pressure from the buying public grow - so will the desire to find a breeder who does ALL the testing.

Good Luck with your search.

Stephen X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Another suggestion would be to email some of the larger breeders to ask if they get an older pup returned to contact you because that way you will know what health tests have been done xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Woo - the only real dilemma then is if you go for an older dog / rehome / rescue - you are even more unlikely to find out about their past health history and that of their parents. I know it sounds like a Catch 22 position - but there are loads of Cockapoos out there with little if any testing in their background so unless a 'Poo came with the relevant records for you to trace ancestry your only option would be to test the dog yourself (DNA , FN , Hip-score etc etc) if you wanted to be sure. All these tests carry a financial cost too - and what if the results didn't come back as favourable as you wanted ? What then ?
> As a flip-side - there are lots of older Cockapoos that live long happy healthy lives so it is something you have to consider.
> 
> If on your own wish-list the health testing is high - then I'd personally restrict your search to breeders (or dogs offered) that have the relevant tests done and the right results to satisfy You - as it's going to be Your dog.
> ...


Hmm, that's true, it would be harder with an older dog, maybe I have been abit naive in thinking that someone selling an older cockapoo would have originally got it from a breeder and have the papers...............very naive maybe thinking about it now. There is so much to think about when getting a dog isn't there, it's no easy task but well worth all the research in the end. I just hope I find my cockapoo be it puppy or older dog, theres a home waiting here for him/her!!!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> Another suggestion would be to email some of the larger breeders to ask if they get an older pup returned to contact you because that way you will know what health tests have been done xxx


That's an idea Mandy, thanks


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Woo,
> 
> No these tests are not the same, loads of information on my blog about health testing if you fancy a read
> 
> ...


JoJo, 

Would you say that this answer I have had from a breeder means that the stud was DNA tested. I ask if he was DNA tested and this was my answer.

"He's clear genetically. He had blood tests taken at the vets that were tested. His pups wont develop PRA"

She dosen't actually use the word DNA in her answer. I'm getting abit puzzled with this now. When I ask is the stud DNA tested I wish they would just say yes or no!!!!

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Woo,

I would say any breeder who has had the DNA test would certainly waste no time in telling you it was a "DNA" test.

Currently - as long as ONE of the parents of a puppy you go to view is DNA Clear (prcd-PRA Normal / Clear) - then your puppy will not go blind (there is a chart on the Cockapoo Club of GB's website - http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/health-testing.html


Odd that - "He's clear genetically. He had blood tests taken at the vet that were tested. His pups wont develop PRA" sounds extremely vague to me !!!!

A blood test taken at the vet is the way to do the DNA testing and a "Clear" result is certainly something to promote in such a way that you would not want to confuse people !

I would most certainly ask for a more blunt answer - either he is tested DNA Clear or not !!!

Certainly worth casing up in my book.

Stephen X


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Woo,
> 
> I would say any breeder who has had the DNA test would certainly waste no time in telling you it was a "DNA" test.
> 
> ...


That's what I thought Stephen.........not a clear answer :-(
I have just seen a breeder on breeders online though and she actually states "DNA tested clear" so think I will contact her for more info, i'll get there in the end.

Woo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Woo I feel your frustration in this .. I have been researching cockapoos and following breeders and adverts for a long time .. and sometimes the wording is very unclear. In my research I have been made aware of breeders breeding with no health testing, wording health testing to makes adverts sound good to the untrained eye, back to back breeding and basicallly having not much understanding or care for what they are doing... which is sad and frustrating

However at the same time there are some breeder out there that are open, honest and share their love, passion and experiences, no one is perfect but some breeders truly care what they are doing and why  I am sure you will find your perfect puppy soon  

You do need confirmation that one parent is DNA Clear of prcd-PRA for the health of your puppy. I dont think this is too much to ask for  

Keep us all posted xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Woo I feel your frustration in this .. I have been researching cockapoos and following breeders and adverts for a long time .. and sometimes the wording is very unclear. In my research I have been made aware of breeders breeding with no health testing, wording health testing to makes adverts sound good to the untrained eye, back to back breeding and basicallly having not much understanding or care for what they are doing... which is sad and frustrating
> 
> However at the same time there are some breeder out there that are open, honest and share their love, passion and experiences, no one is perfect but some breeders truly care what they are doing and why  I am sure you will find your perfect puppy soon
> 
> ...


Thanks JoJo, I will update you on my search and may even ask some more questions.

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Woo, I and many others on here will help you as much as we can  

I won't tell you where to get your puppy, as finding a breeder you like and trust has to be your experience, not mine  but I will happily help you regarding any questions you may have whilst on your search  

By the way cockapoo ownership is the best


----------

